# questions from a new cockapoo owner



## sonsie74 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I just got a new cockapoo puppy on April 15 - so she is 9 weeks old. Some things are going really well - crate training, house training. But other things not so much. She mouths everything and sometimes a little too hard. She'll also get hyper and just jump up and try to bite me over and over. I tell her no and make a yelping sound like her litter mates might when she does mouth my hand and that seems to help sometimes with the mouthing but not the jumping. Has anyone tried bully sticks for chewing?

She has also started barking at me when I'm not paying attention to her and sometimes I have things I have to do around the house. I live alone so there isn't anyone else who can pay attention to her. Today I bought a water bottle and I sprayed it in her face once when I was home at lunch so I'm hoping that will help a bit. Has anyone else tried this? Do other people find that their cockapoo puppies are barkers? Most people with other dogs are surprised she's started barking at such a young age. I'm hoping she grows out of it. And I'm also hoping that once my fence is put in this weekend I can put her outside and that will help because she LOVES to be outside where she can see all the neighborhood kids. 

The other problem I have with her is trying to put her collar or harness on - she goes crazy. I know you aren't supposed to leave the collars on when they are inside but I'm going to have to because it's such an ordeal to get it on and off her. And I do try to take her for a walk every day. I think I'm going to up it to 2 walks - just very short walks because she gets pretty tired towards the end but her energy does come back. 

Are these typical puppy problems that will go away with firm training? I'm going to enroll her in obedience school at 10 weeks because I do think she's very smart based on how quickly she is getting the house training down. She is my first dog that I've had alone since puppyhood and I'm just feeling a little overwhelmed because the first week home went so well and I feel like we're having a power struggle this second week. Also are cockapoos always so needy? She has to be in the same room as me all the time and if she's not actively playing she wants me to hold her? I'm hoping she'll become a little more independent like our family boxer was. 

She's also shedding more than I expected. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good brush. It's really only noticeable when I wear black, but that's my favorite color. I know I sound so negative in this post - I love her so much, I'm just feeling a little overwhelmed today.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol she is 9 weeks old and testing the watters and protesting about everything, all my girls had collers on from day one of having them24/7. you are doing everything right just keep at it. she is just seeing what she can get away with. 

what did you call her do you have any photos


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Sonsie74!



> She'll also get hyper and just jump up and try to bite me over and over.


When she gets like this and won't stop, try silently leaving and closing the door behind you (just for a few seconds!) to help her realize the fun (you) doesn't stay around when being used as a toy. 



> She has also started barking at me when I'm not paying attention to her and sometimes I have things I have to do around the house.


How do you react to here when she barks? Unless she's in dire need of a potty break, you should completly ignore her and wait for a few seconds of silence, then reward her with some activity. She sounds bored, how much exercise does she get? 



> Today I bought a water bottle and I sprayed it in her face once when I was home at lunch so I'm hoping that will help a bit.


This can help, but remember that the root problem (her boredom) won't be fixed by water in the face. She might lean to stop barking at you, but she could switch instead to eating your shoes when she's got too much energy lol. 



> The other problem I have with her is trying to put her collar or harness on - she goes crazy.


Can you call her over and pick her up, and put her onto a high piece of furniture to put it on? A firm voice paired with being up high should calm her down enough for you to be able to put her tack on. Also, I'd go with three walks and many playtimes and trainings too. She sounds like a high energy pup!



> I know you aren't supposed to leave the collars on when they are inside


These are safe to leave on while not being watched: http://www.breakawaycollar.com/products.cfm There brake away collars for dogs, they're fine for walking too. 



> Also are cockapoos always so needy?


Both parent breeds are very people geared, so it is to be expected, to a point! if it goes into extreams it's not normal. Try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGxhcb-itO4



> She's also shedding more than I expected. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good brush. It's really only noticeable when I wear black, but that's my favorite color. I know I sound so negative in this post - I love her so much, I'm just feeling a little overwhelmed today.


Your going to want both of these: http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/Greyhound_comb_and_slicker_brush(8).JPG A slicker and a fine toothed comb. Go over her longer areas with the slicker, then brush her out fully (be sure it's to the skin!) all over her body. Be firm yet nice, and give her LOTS of treats. Try putting her up onto a counter (or some such high place) if she gives you trouble, being up high subdues many dogs. I love black clothes too! My kids don't shed though, so I can't really help there. Your not too negative, your normal! puppies are hard to raise right.


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

sonsie74 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just got a new cockapoo puppy on April 15 - so she is 9 weeks old.
> 
> She's also shedding more than I expected. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good brush. It's really only noticeable when I wear black, but that's my favorite color. I know I sound so negative in this post - I love her so much, I'm just feeling a little overwhelmed today.
> ...


We got Lolly on Thursday (she's 9 weeks tomorrow) and I'm feeling a tad overwhelmed today too  I think it's a bit to do with lack of sleep after a terrible night last night! Lolly sheds too which has come as a bit of a suprise  She seems to have more of a Cocker coat than a poo (she's white with straight fur) so I think that might be why. What's your puppy's coat like?


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello! 

Noodle is 10 weeks old and is a little tinker. She was such a little docile cutie the first week she was with us - and then got alot more confident and has now started this growling, barking game. She actually stalks me! Crawling along on her tummy, then growls and barks and pounces! One one hand v cute and funny - on the other she has nipped my ankles one time too many!! If she hurts me I yelp really loudly which makes her back off for a while. Doesn't put her off having another go later on... She has a supernanny style "time out" when she does it which calms her down a bit and I'm sure she'll grow out of it. 

Noodle is very needy too. Lies on my feet if I stand still for more than one second (cue lots of tripping over her) and hates being left alone (lots of screaming and howling). I asked everyone on here if their pups were so clingy and most said yes. I also followed Enneirda's advice - and hopefully she'll grow out of it.

I put a collar on her when I picked her up and haven't taken it off since (didn't realise you weren't meant to leave a collar on puppies). She doesn't seem bothered in the slightest!

Will your puppy have had all of her jabs by 10 weeks? If not, puppy socialisation might be the way forward so they all nip each other!

Keep in touch with us all here - it's good to know everyone's experiencing or has experienced the same things. And if it's something a bit more rare there'll still be someone who's experienced it and can offer some advice.

We would love to see some photos and know her name!


----------



## sonsie74 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your encouragement and advice! It really helps. Last night was a much better night. I do try to distract her from the barking with toys and we play fetch a lot inside. She doesn't seem to get the concept when we are outside but I keep trying. I'll look at the breakaway collar because I am nervous leaving her with the collar on. Her name is Frannie. I just tried to upload a picture - we'll see if it works.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi! welcome, Frannie is a cute name....i don't think the picture worked...but try using photobucket!


----------

